# dejar K.O. (pronunciación)



## an-alfabeto

Muy buenas a todos:
Cómo pronunciáis la sigla en la expresión "dejar a alguien K.O." noquear, dejar fuera de combate, abatir)? ¿Nocaut, cao, caó, co?
Gracias anticipadas por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Lexinauta

Por aquí se pronuncia /nocaut/.


----------



## Pinairun

Y por aquí "dejar _cáo_".


----------



## Aviador

Lexinauta said:


> Por aquí se pronuncia /nocaut/.


Igual que aquí.



Pinairun said:


> Y por aquí "dejar _cáo_".


Esto aquí no se usa.


----------



## Naticruz

El diccionario de María Moliner también opina cáo:

*k. o.* [cáo] (del ingl. _knock_ [o _knocked_] _out;_ con mayúsc. o minúsc.) 
  Se aplica en las frases _dejar k. o._ o _por k. o._ a la acción de dejar un boxeador a su contrincante fuera de combate con un golpe. 5 Se ha trasladado al lenguaje informal, aplicada a cosas distintas del boxeo y con sentido figurado: ‘Con esa noticia [o con esa respuesta] me has dejado k. o.’. 2 Pasmado.

Un saludo ♥​


----------



## Pinairun

Naticruz said:


> El diccionario de María Moliner también opina cáo:
> 
> *k. o.* [cáo] (del ingl. _knock_ [o _knocked_] _out;_ con mayúsc. o minúsc.)
> Se aplica en las frases _dejar k. o._ o _por k. o._ a la acción de dejar un boxeador a su contrincante fuera de combate con un golpe. 5 Se ha trasladado al lenguaje informal, aplicada a cosas distintas del boxeo y con sentido figurado: ‘Con esa noticia [o con esa respuesta] me has dejado k. o.’. 2 Pasmado.
> 
> Un saludo ♥​



Hola, Nati, ¡cuánto tiempo!
Una entrada nueva en el DRAE, pero solo para América.


> *nocaut**.*(Del ingl. _knock-out_).*1. *m._ Am._ Golpe que deja fuera de combate.*2. *m._ Am._ Derrota por fuera de combate.*3. *adv._ Am._ *fuera de combate.*​


----------



## an-alfabeto

¡Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas!
No me ha había dado cuenta de ninguna de las dos entradas (en el DUE tenía que dejar un epsacio entre las dos letras y en el DRAE estaba buscando por la sigla). 
Saludos, 
an-a


----------



## Erreconerre

an-alfabeto said:


> Muy buenas a todos:
> Cómo pronunciáis la sigla en la expresión "dejar a alguien K.O." noquear, dejar fuera de combate, abatir)? ¿Nocaut, cao, caó, co?
> Gracias anticipadas por vuestras respuestas.



Noquear:_ Este boxeador ha noqueado a todos su retadores.
_O bien, _La noticia me dejó noqueado.

_


----------



## jorgema

Erreconerre said:


> Noquear:_ Este boxeador ha noqueado a todos su retadores.
> _O bien, _La noticia me dejó noqueado.
> 
> _



Yo también reinterpretaría la frase y diría noquear, noqueado:_ 

Ese boxeador quedó K.O. = Ese boxeador quedó noqueado_; 
_El rival lo dejó K.O. en el cuarto asalto_ = _el rival lo noqueó en el cuarto asalto_.


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi zona lo pronunciamos fonéticamente, tal como dice Pina: _el boxeador quedó cao_. Supongo que es la pronunciación habitual en toda España. También usamos *noquear*, por otro lado.

Saludos


----------



## Rise up

De acuerdo con Lurrezko y con Pinairun. 
En Madrid también decimos cáo y seguramente en toda España.

Un saludo


----------



## torrebruno

Por aquí cao. ¿Por qué la tildáis?


----------



## Rise up

Tienes razón Torrebruno. Simplemente para dejar claro dónde va la sílaba tónica.


----------



## Naticruz

Pinairun said:


> Hola, Nati, ¡cuánto tiempo!



Sí, pero siempre te llevo en mi corazón. Un beso.


----------



## donbill

Lurrezko said:


> En mi zona lo pronunciamos fonéticamente, tal como dice Pina: _el boxeador quedó cao_. Supongo que es la pronunciación habitual en toda España. También usamos *noquear*, por otro lado.
> 
> Saludos


Interesante. Sé que 'Quedó cao' es correcto, pero me suena muy raro. ¡Son fascinantes las adaptaciones (¿adopciones?) lingüísticas!


----------



## Lurrezko

Son muy interesantes, en efecto. Y graciosas. Sin ir más lejos, ahora mismo puedo leer tu mensaje porque en casa tengo *güifi.*

Saludos


----------



## lospazio

Lurrezko said:


> Son muy interesantes, en efecto. Y graciosas. Sin ir más lejos, ahora mismo puedo leer tu mensaje porque en casa tengo *güifi.*
> 
> Saludos



En cambio yo, en mi casa, tengo _*guaifái*_....


----------



## an-alfabeto

¡Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra participación, tan generosa como siempre!
Para resumir (que también tengo que hacer algo y no sólo preguntar), según las respuestas ya obtenidas:

*España:* cao
*Argentina, Chile:* nocaut
*México, Perú:* se expresa lo mismo sólo con el verbo "noquear". 

Saludos a todos, 
an-a


----------



## Lampiste

torrebruno said:


> Por aquí cao. ¿Por qué la tildáis?



O.K.


----------



## macame

Lampiste said:


> O.K.


Por cierto, decimos cao pero no ocá, en este caso oquei


----------



## Zangya

*K.O = Knock out *
se usa en los deportes de combate para indica que uno de los combatientes perdió la conciencia _"De un golpe lo dejó K.O" _
De esta palabra viene la palabra "noquear", claramente proveniente del inglés y españolizada de esa forma.
Se pronuncia _"Nokaut"_ y al ser K.O sólo una abreviación de la palabra inglesa "Knock Out" corresponde pronunciarla de esa manera, "nokaut", y no KO como se puede pensar.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿Y la pregunta? 
Nada más para abundar: por acá no se usa el K.O., sino nokaut(s) el verbo noquear. _De un golpe lo dejó noqueado/lo noqueó._


----------



## Lurrezko

Zangya said:


> *K.O = Knock out *
> se usa en los deportes de combate para indica que uno de los combatientes perdió la conciencia _"De un golpe lo dejó K.O" _
> De esta palabra viene la palabra "noquear", claramente proveniente del inglés y españolizada de esa forma.
> Se pronuncia _"Nokaut"_ y al ser K.O sólo una abreviación de la palabra inglesa "Knock Out" corresponde pronunciarla de esa manera, "nokaut", y no KO como se puede pensar.



Sabemos bien qué significa, gracias. En España se pronuncia cao, como ya se dijo. El Moliner recoge el uso. No es infrecuente, por otro lado, pronunciar fonéticamente este tipo de términos ingleses (pienso en *vip*, por ejemplo), por no hablar de siglas y acrónimos: FAO, NASA, ACNUR, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Y si se trata de un "nocaut técnico" (que el árbitro detenga la pelea por incapacidad de defenderse de uno de los contendores, por ejemplo), habitualmente abreviado como K.O.T.
¿Lo pronuncian "caoté"?
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Cao técnico...


----------



## Zangya

Lurrezko said:


> Sabemos bien qué significa, gracias. En España se pronuncia cao, como ya se dijo. El Moliner recoge el uso. No es infrecuente, por otro lado, pronunciar fonéticamente este tipo de términos ingleses (pienso en *vip*, por ejemplo), por no hablar de siglas y acrónimos: FAO, NASA, ACNUR, etc.
> 
> Saludos


K.O es una abreviación y no una sigla. Por tanto es correcto decir NASA, pero no decir K.O.
Como ejemplo pongo la abreviatura de "siguiente" (sgte.) al verlo escrito así en una carta o algo similar no lo lees "sgte", pero sí "siguiente". A eso me refería.


----------



## Lurrezko

Zangya said:


> K.O es una abreviación y no una sigla. Por tanto es correcto decir NASA, pero no decir K.O.
> Como ejemplo pongo la abreviatura de "siguiente" (sgte.) al verlo escrito así en una carta o algo similar no lo lees "sgte", pero sí "siguiente". A eso me refería.



Ya sé que K.O. es una abreviación y no una sigla, gracias. Lo que es correcto en español lo infiero de las entradas de los diccionarios de prestigio, como el Moliner. 

Un saludo


----------



## torrebruno

La vamos a liar. ¿Estamos hablando de lo mismo?



> *abreviación**.*
> 
> * 1.     * f. Acción y efecto de abreviar.
> 
> * 2.     * f._ Ling._ Procedimiento de reducción de una palabra mediante la supresión de determinadas letras o sílabas; p. ej., los acrónimos, los acortamientos, las abreviaturas y las siglas.


----------



## Zangya

Lurrezko said:


> Ya sé que K.O. es una abreviación y no una sigla, gracias. Lo que es correcto en español lo infiero de las entradas de los diccionarios de prestigio, como el Moliner.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo creo que lo correcto en español varía de un país a otro. En Argentina muchas palabras del español se pronuncian, escriben y tildan de otra manera, distinta a como aparecen inclusive en el diccionario de la RAE (igualmente de prestigio), y no por ello, nuestros amigos de aquel pais hablan de forma incorrecta. Lo mismo sucede con otros países como Perú, Uruguay y otros.  
Ciñiéndome a la pregunta última de Vampiro, creo que es posible pronunciarlo como "_Nocaut_ ténico"


----------



## Lurrezko

Zangya said:


> Yo creo que lo correcto en español varía de un país a otro. En Argentina muchas palabras del español se pronuncian, escriben y tildan de otra manera, distinta a como aparecen inclusive en el diccionario de la RAE (igualmente de prestigio), y no por ello, nuestros amigos de aquel pais hablan de forma incorrecta. Lo mismo sucede con otros países como Perú, Uruguay y otros.
> Ciñiéndome a la pregunta última de Vampiro, creo que es posible pronunciarlo como "_Nocaut_ ténico"



Pues sí, yo también creo que lo correcto varía de un país a otro, de ahí mis comentarios últimos. 

Saludos


----------



## torrebruno

Y muy cierta la observación del por qué por aquí leemos de esa forma esa abreviatura.
Como si  _D. Antonio_ lo dijéramos "de Antonio".


----------



## macame

Pues en inglés también se dice tal cual, letra por letra, como los españoles: KO


----------



## Pinairun

Zangya said:


> K.O es una abreviación y no una sigla. Por tanto es correcto decir NASA, pero no decir K.O.
> Como ejemplo pongo la abreviatura de "siguiente" (sgte.) al verlo escrito así en una carta o algo similar no lo lees "sgte", pero sí "siguiente". A eso me refería.



Tienes razón. Como abreviatura, K. O. debería leerse con las palabras completas que representa (_knock out_), pero no sé por qué (ignorancia, quizá) en España se generalizó el deletreo, así que es conmúnmente conocido como 'cao'.


----------



## lospazio

Pinairun said:


> Tienes razón. Como abreviatura, K. O. debería leerse con las palabras completas que representa (_knock out_), pero no sé por qué (ignorancia, quizá) en España se generalizó el deletreo, así que es conmúnmente conocido como 'cao'.



La verdad, este tema, que parecía tan sencillo al principio, ahora me está confundiendo. ¿Cuál es la frontera entre sigla y abreviación? ¿Por qué "es correcto" decir NASA e "incorrecto" _cao_? ¿Cómo deberíamos entonces pronunciar VIP?


----------



## lospazio

Aquí abajo pego parte de lo que dice el DPD en la entrada _sigla_. No creo que de ello se deduzca ninguna "regla dura" que nos obligue a pronunciar de una manera en particular. La pronunciación en cada caso se dará, como es lógico, de manera espontánea, de acuerdo con lo que los hablantes perciban como más adecuado.

No veo, entonces, ninguna razón para decir que deletrear la sigla K. O. sea incorrecto.

De paso: lo que dice el DPD sobre la sigla OEA no se ajusta al uso en la Argentina. Aquí no se deletrea.

*2.* *Tipos de siglas según su lectura*
*a) *Hay siglas que se leen tal como se escriben, las cuales reciben también el nombre de acrónimos (→ acrónimo): _ONU, OTAN, láser,_ _ovni._ Muchas de estas siglas acaban incorporándose como sustantivos al léxico común. Cuando una sigla está compuesta solo por vocales, cada una de ellas se pronuncia de manera independiente y conserva su acento fonético: _OEA_ (_Organización de Estados Americanos_) se pronuncia [ó-é-á].
*b) *Hay siglas cuya forma impronunciable obliga a leerlas con deletreo: _FBI_ [éfe-bé-í], _DDT_ [dé-dé-té], _KGB_ [ká-jé-bé]. Integrando las vocales necesarias para su pronunciación, se crean a veces, a partir de estas siglas, nuevas palabras: _elepé _(de _LP, _sigla del ingl. _long play _‘larga duración’).
*c) *Hay siglas que se leen combinando ambos métodos: _CD-ROM_ [se-de-rrón, ze-de-rrón] (sigla del ingl. _Compact Disc Read-Only Memory _‘disco compacto de solo lectura’). También en este caso pueden generarse palabras a partir de la sigla: _cederrón._


----------



## Vampiro

Entre "NASA" y "K.O." hay dos puntos de diferencia...
_


----------



## lospazio

Vampiro said:


> Entre "NASA" y "K.O." hay dos puntos de diferencia...
> _



Perdón, pero eso no explica nada. ¿Por qué razón se escribe NASA y no N. A. S. A.? ¿Dónde está normado? ¿Por qué se escribe K. O. y no L. P.? Y si se escribe LP, ¿por qué no se va a poder escribir KO?


----------



## Vampiro

Porque NASA es un acrónimo y K.O. no.
_


----------



## lospazio

Vampiro said:


> Porque NASA es un acrónimo y K.O. no.
> _



Eso no responde por qué se escribe LP y no L. P. y tampoco por qué se escribe FBI y no F. B. I. o KGB y no K. G. B.


----------



## Pinairun

lospazio said:


> Eso no responde por qué se escribe LP y no L. P. y tampoco por qué se escribe FBI y no F. B. I. o KGB y no K. G. B.



Las siglas se utilizan para referirse a organizaciones, instituciones, empresas, objetos, sistemas, asociaciones, etc. Las siglas no llevan puntos ni espacios de separación entre las letras y se escriben siempre en mayúsculas: LP, FBI, KGB son siglas. NASA, OTAN, ONU, UNICEF, OEA lo son también.
Las siglas se pueden pronunciar deletreándolas o leyéndolas normalmente cuando son pronunciables, que se llaman acrónimos. 

Las abreviaturas son las representaciones gráficas reducidas de una palabra o grupos de 
palabras de las que se eliminan letras, incluso sílabas, y siempre se cierran con un punto. Se combinan, a veces, las minúsculas y mayúsculas en una misma abreviatura: k. o. (con minúsculas); Sr., D., P.º, Cód., Admón. Y hay que leerlas con las palabras completas.

Tampoco sé por qué se adoptó la sigla LP en lugar de la abreviatura l. p.


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Tampoco sé por qué se adoptó la sigla LP en lugar de la abreviatura l. p.


Quizá porque LP, al igual que CD, es el nombre con que se bautizó a un producto, más allá de que la abreviatura tenga un significado específico.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Quizá porque LP, al igual que CD, es el nombre con que se bautizó a un producto, más allá de que la abreviatura tenga un significado específico.
> _



Buena razón, Algo así sospechaba.
Muchas gracias, Vampiro.


----------



## lospazio

¿Y HF? ¿Y FM?


----------

